# BFP WALMART CHEAPIE BFN CLEARBLUE!?



## Iri3hwhisky

I'm either 9 or 9 dpo today and I got 2 faint positives on walmart cheapies. One is darker because it was first morning urine and the other was an hour hold so they aren't very dark, but they are there. They have color in person and showed up within time limit. But my clearblue is negative! :( Do these actually look like positives or am I going crazy? Hoping this is it.


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

I meant 9 or 10 dpo. Lordy.


----------



## Kiwiberry

I would test with a third brand just to be sure! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

Kiwiberry said:


> I would test with a third brand just to be sure! Good luck! :dust:

Definitely gonna go pick up a few dollar tree tests. Thank you so much! Hope you've been doing well. :)


----------



## CC94

Ive never used Walmart or dollar tree cheapies , nor clear blue without having bfps on other brands already. Namely FRER and IC’s. But when those lines are faint I’ve always also gotten faints on the two you took, hope that makes sense! 
I’d test again with frer or wait and retest with Walmart or dollar tree until lines are clear as day.


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

CC94 said:


> Ive never used Walmart or dollar tree cheapies , nor clear blue without having bfps on other brands already. Namely FRER and IC’s. But when those lines are faint I’ve always also gotten faints on the two you took, hope that makes sense!
> I’d test again with frer or wait and retest with Walmart or dollar tree until lines are clear as day.

Thank you!!! I'm trying not to get discouraged because the lines on the walmart cheapies are definitely there. We shall see!!


----------



## JessaBear36

They look positive to me. Maybe not long enough hold so CB didn't pick up on hcg?? Good luck when u text again.


----------



## kittiecat

The Walmart looks so clear. As @JessaBear36 said maybe not a long enough hold for the clearblue? Fx’d for when you test again <3


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

YOU GUYS!!!! I just took a dollar tree test and there is 100 percent a line. It's fain't but definitely positive. I'm freaking out!!!!!!


----------



## kittiecat

Yep I can see that! :)


----------



## Lozb

yes i see it too. looks like the start of something. :dust:


----------



## JessaBear36

Iri3hwhisky said:


> YOU GUYS!!!! I just took a dollar tree test and there is 100 percent a line. It's fain't but definitely positive. I'm freaking out!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1089262

:bfp:congrats


----------



## Kiwiberry

Iri3hwhisky said:


> YOU GUYS!!!! I just took a dollar tree test and there is 100 percent a line. It's fain't but definitely positive. I'm freaking out!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1089262

I see it!! Congrats hun, FX it gets darker & darker for you :dust:.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it! :bfp: Congratulations! :dance:


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

Thanks you guys! But the dollar tree brand is still faint this morning. :( Is it possible that i could still be pregnant? Just worried about chemical. Gonna take a FRER tomorrow.


----------



## Bevziibubble

It looks like a BFP :) Fingers crossed for your next test :)


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

Closeup


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

Bevziibubble said:


> It looks like a BFP :) Fingers crossed for your next test :)

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Kiwiberry

Definitely still possible! The Walmart and Dollar store brand test are really good but they do take a while to darken up sometimes. Good luck when you take your next test! Also remember in the early days sometimes it can take up to 3 days for the tests to show any progression.


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

Kiwiberry said:


> Definitely still possible! The Walmart and Dollar store brand test are really good but they do take a while to darken up sometimes. Good luck when you take your next test! Also remember in the early days sometimes it can take up to 3 days for the tests to show any progression.

Thank you so much. I'm really really hoping so!!!!


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

I know I'm obsessed, but just took this walmart cheapie with only 1 hour urine hold.


----------



## CC94

You’re totally pregnant, can’t deny all those tests :o congrats!!!!! :flow: <3
ETA my tests took a whole 48-72 hours to show progression this pregnancy and my last, frer being the worst for it. I wouldn’t worry!


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

Here's the ted


CC94 said:


> You’re totally pregnant, can’t deny all those tests :o congrats!!!!! :flow: <3
> ETA my tests took a whole 48-72 hours to show progression this pregnancy and my last, frer being the worst for it. I wouldn’t worry!

Thank you!!! This doesn't even feel real. Aside from some cramping which I thought was AF and slight nausea that's starting, I don't feel pregnant at all.


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

Here's the test dry. Last one I swear! Just called and made my first OB appt. Someone pinch me.


----------



## Kiwiberry

So excited for you :happydance:


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

Kiwiberry said:


> So excited for you :happydance:

Thank you so much!


----------



## babybears25

Congratulations! :bfp:


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

babybears25 said:


> Congratulations! :bfp:

Thank you!!!! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yay! :happydance:


----------



## kittiecat

So exciting! No doubting that :bfp:!


----------



## JessaBear36

Lines looking FABULOUS!! Yay:happydance:


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

You guys are so awesome. Thank you!!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Yay congratulations hon. 
I got my faint bfp today to but im nervous. 
We had 3 chemical pregnancies in April June July and im just so scared.


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

Suggerhoney said:


> Yay congratulations hon.
> I got my faint bfp today to but im nervous.
> We had 3 chemical pregnancies in April June July and im just so scared.

Thank you and oh my gosh! Congratulations!!! I can't imagine how you're feeling, but praying for sticky beans this month!!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. :)


----------



## Suggerhoney

Iri3hwhisky said:


> Thank you and oh my gosh! Congratulations!!! I can't imagine how you're feeling, but praying for sticky beans this month!!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy. :)


I'm feeling like a big bag of nerves hon but feeling more positive this time. 
My ICs got darker but free fainter but keep hearing how bad frer are now so think I will trust the ICs over them. 
Just hope they keep getting darker. 
Gonna be hard to sleep tonight.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines! :)


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

Suggerhoney said:


> I'm feeling like a big bag of nerves hon but feeling more positive this time.
> My ICs got darker but free fainter but keep hearing how bad frer are now so think I will trust the ICs over them.
> Just hope they keep getting darker.
> Gonna be hard to sleep tonight.
> View attachment 1089447
> View attachment 1089448

I'll be keeping you in my thoughts! Fingers crossed that they only get darker from here. :)


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

I took this last night. I'm done testing now I swear. Lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

Great lines and digi! :D


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

Bevziibubble said:


> Great lines and digi! :D

Thank you!!!! It doesn't feel real yet and I still don't really feel pregnant.


----------



## mommy2baby2

I swear by the dollar tree tests. I've gotten lines as early as 9 days DPO. So much better than the blue dye cheapies from Walmart. CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

It's so weird to me how much each test varied!!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## kittiecat

Great lines and yay for the digi :)


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

kittiecat said:


> Great lines and yay for the digi :)

Ohh, thank you so much!!


----------



## Suggerhoney

Mine ended up being a 4th chemical hon. 
Now on cd10 and waiting to ovulate again. 
Congratulations on ure pregnancy


----------



## Iri3hwhisky

Suggerhoney said:


> Mine ended up being a 4th chemical hon.
> Now on cd10 and waiting to ovulate again.
> Congratulations on ure pregnancy

Oh no!!! I'm so so sorry to hear that. Fx for a very sticky bean soon!!! Sending much love and baby dust.


----------

